# Furnace lining



## Williamjf77 (Jan 8, 2022)

Thought I’d post this, I’m not sure if anyone else uses ITC-100ht to line their furnaces. It’s a reflective coating for forges etc and works pretty good and used to be expensive but I just bought some on Amazon. A pint for 25$ when it used to be 50-60$. Pretty sure it’s a zirconium filled coating and helps maintain heat and and I believe it helps against fluxes.


----------



## Pikachu (Jan 18, 2022)

I could be wrong, but I'm not so sure they'd use zirconium in that. The MSDS doesn't list zirconium (zirconium is flammable). It just says, "Proprietary non-toxic ceramic component formulation." Also, the product is rated 5000F and zirconium melts at ~3400F.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 18, 2022)

Pikachu said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm not so sure they'd use zirconium in that. The MSDS doesn't list zirconium (zirconium is flammable). It just says, "Proprietary non-toxic ceramic component formulation." Also, the product is rated 5000F and zirconium melts at ~3400F.


I'm not sure what compound you are talking about, but Zirconium is a metal, and Zirconia is the oxide of this metal.
Zirconia is white and very refractory.
Melts at around 2700 centigrade and much used in crucibles.


----------



## Williamjf77 (Jan 18, 2022)

Yeah I meant zirconia or zirconia oxide , damn auto correct. The stuff does work well for reflecting ir and higher temps. Blacksmith forges use it regularly to achieve welding temps. I was just surprised the price dropped by 50%, in this day and age I’d expect it to double


----------



## Jado (Jan 19, 2022)

If ITC puts it’s name on it, it’s pretty reliably a good product no matter what it’s made of. Good to know, I’ll have to put an order in.


----------



## Williamjf77 (Jan 19, 2022)

Jado said:


> If ITC puts it’s name on it, it’s pretty reliably a good product no matter what it’s made of. Good to know, I’ll have to put an order in.


It’s the exact same packaging that I’ve received before a few years ago from a different vendor.


----------



## Pikachu (Jan 19, 2022)

Williamjf77 said:


> Yeah I meant zirconia or zirconia oxide , damn auto correct.


Ah, ok. That makes sense now. I couldn't for the life of me figure out why they'd use zirconium in that, lol. We used to get in trouble for lighting pieces of zirconium foil on fire at work years ago . . .


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 19, 2022)

Well.
Zirconium by itself is used as crucible for a variety of reactions.
So Zirconuim metal is pretty much non reactive to heat and such.
Your description leads me to thobk about Magnesium. Easily ignited and burns with a white flame.
I fail to understand how you could mistake these for eachother though.


----------



## jobinyt (Jan 20, 2022)

Perhaps all the above is correct - but is it nor zircon that is used as refractory material? Ocassionaly I find massive zircon. It cuts and polishes nicely. A sliver heats to white hot and shows no fusing nor ablation. Interesting stuff but tis not the element zirconium.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 20, 2022)

Zircon is a Zirconium mineral and can be used as gemstones if they are of fine quality.
Mostly known gem material is Cubic Zirconia which is another thing. Both are Zirconium containing materials though.
Zirconia ZrO2 is a refractory material with a melting point of 2715 Centigrade


----------



## Pikachu (Jan 22, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Well.
> Zirconium by itself is used as crucible for a variety of reactions.
> So Zirconuim metal is pretty much non reactive to heat and such.
> Your description leads me to thobk about Magnesium. Easily ignited and burns with a white flame.
> I fail to understand how you could mistake these for eachother though.


No, I'm definitely thinking of zirconium. 

From NIOSH: 
Metal: Combustible, but solid form is difficult to ignite; however, powder form may ignite SPONTANEOUSLY and can continue burning under water.

Source: CDC - NIOSH Pocket Guide to Chemical Hazards - Zirconium compounds (as Zr)


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 22, 2022)

Well most pure metals burn as fine powder.
(The only thing I have encountered in school labs are solid magnesium bands/tape, ignited to give the characteristic white light. I'm not sure Zr can be burnt that way.)
And after the Zr has reacted with the air you have zirconium dioxide, Zirconia, which is the refractory material used for these things.

Edited to add information.


----------

